# gigabyte mouse



## doomgiver (Aug 4, 2011)

is this any good?

Gigabyte GM6800 Gaming Mouse â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

gigabyte GMM6800.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2011)

Gigabyte is well reputed brand...so the above Mouse will be a good one.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 4, 2011)

I've seen a lot of guys asking for RMA for M6800 in another forum..


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

Even the Logitech MX518 has problems, and we still consider it to be a very good mouse. The M6800 is otherwise a very good mouse for its price.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

Better go with Logitech MX518, i am using it.Its very good and reliable.Also comes with 3 years replacement warranty.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 4, 2011)

Skud said:


> Even the Logitech MX518 has problems, and we still consider it to be a very good mouse. The M6800 is otherwise a very good mouse for its price.



No, M6800 is in a diff. league... Gigabyte Gm6800.. Also check the OP of that links visitor messages..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

Logitech MX518 is best mouse at that budget till date.


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

The link given by OP, the GB one would cost just 900 bucks, all inclusive. Apparently MX518 is costlier, but definitely it's the better one.

*@doomgiver:*

Please post your budget.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

@Op-Logitech MX518 costs-1.1K incl. Tax (here in Calcutta)


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 4, 2011)

budget is 500-700. cant spend any more
no logitech please, its waay out of budget. either way, if i had the money, logitech would have been a no-brainer, and i'd not have created a thread 


hmm, the comments in erodov thread are not very encouraging.

alright, im open to suggestions.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

Then you can try that Gigabyte mouse.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 4, 2011)

price? its 700 in lynx, but someone said it goes for 900!!! what gives?
is it available in nehru place?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't know about Nehru place but look at *this* Only Rs 675/-


----------



## toad_frog09 (Aug 9, 2011)

Razer Salmosa might catch your interest.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 9, 2011)

toady, one more troll post in any of my threads, and im gonna explode.

you KNOW i have a strict budget, right? i've just mentioned it a few posts above. why are you mentioning razer when none of their mice sell below 1.5k?

reported


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2011)

Go with Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse, should cost around 400-500/-(do not buy the cheap one @ 200/-). I had played with this mouse for 3 yrs straight without any issues(and I torture my mice), this is the mouse that comes with microsoft basic keyboard and mouse combo, try to get the mouse separately, or get the combo and sell the kb off.

If not, get any logitech mouse @ 500-700/-(basic mose).

I'll post a link of the microsoft mouse asap.

This one: TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!

This one is a bit costly, its the old model, this one is a bit slower(you can speed it up from within windows), but very reliable, I used this for 3yrs straight: TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Microsoft Optical USB Black Mouse P58-00021 - TheITWares
Its EOL'ed though.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 12, 2011)

no, i dont like that mouse, its buttons are horrible.
too much travel, and too large an area to properly press.

and they have to be filled with weights to make them work properly.

yeah, they are totally accurate after you properly weight them and coat the reflector lens with black paint, but i've always found the buttons to be the weak point. if the buttons were better, i'd buy them without a second thought


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2011)

That mouse alone costs Rs.500 where as i bought the KB combo for Rs.600. Its quite shocking.

Though i dont like its clicking sound but believe me its the lightest mouse i have ever used and also feels quite comfortable on hand. I guess its the lightest one, no other mouse will be lighter than it.

The GIGABYTE GM-M6800 looks to be the best for a lefty.


----------

